# NEW Laco - Five new Marine/Navy Watches!



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

Can you believe that Laco added five new watches to their Marine/Navy line? :-!

There's something here for everybody: two 44 mm models, a 42 mm model and two 36 mm models. Check out the photos (full specs are available in the Laco Store):

Marine/Navy 44 Black 
(Manual wind Unitas 6497.1)










Marine/Navy 44 White
(Manual wind Unitas 6497.1)










Marine/Navy 42 Cream -! This one really works for me)
(Automatic ETA 2824.2)









Marine/Navy 36 Black
(Automatic ETA 2824.2)









Marine/Navy 36 Cream
(Automatic ETA 2824.2)


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

I like the new design.

To compare I added a Baselworld 2009 pic










The 2009 movement was nicely finished, not sure hwo the 2010 model will look like.










I hope that Laco will re-think about the Durowe 7528 project


----------



## persco (Nov 25, 2009)

Uwe W. said:


> Can you believe that Laco added five new watches to their Marine/Navy line? :-!
> 
> There's something here for everybody: two 44 mm models, a 42 mm model and two 36 mm models. Check out the photos (full specs are available in the Laco Store):
> 
> ...


Nice!


----------



## LH2 (Oct 25, 2009)

Has anybody here on the forum purchased one of the 44mm Navy models? There is a third one not pictured with cream colored dial. No other mention of the 44mm Navy watches on the forum.

I've got the 42mm cream dial pictured above and am very happy with it. Considering one of the 44mm models next.


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Uwe W. said:


>


This one really does it for me.


----------



## LH2 (Oct 25, 2009)

Uwe - have you had a chance to see one of the 36mm Navy models in person? I can't find the lug-to-lug measurement anyplace. I wonder if one would look too small on my 6.75" wrist.


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

LH2 said:


> Uwe - have you had a chance to see one of the 36mm Navy models in person? I can't find the lug-to-lug measurement anyplace. I wonder if one would look too small on my 6.75" wrist.


No, I haven't. However, I do wear a number of vintage watches that are in the 33 mm range on my 7.5" wrist and think they look pretty good. A Bund strap is a great way to beef up the look of a smaller watch too. I think the 36 mm would suit you fine - of course that depends on what kind of a look you're comfortable with or prefer.

Which one are you considering? The white or black dial version? They're quite different in appearance.


----------



## LH2 (Oct 25, 2009)

Thanks Uwe. Since I already have a 42 Navy ETA cream dial, I'm thinking about the black version. That could change, however. I know the cream dial would look larger on the wrist, but I sort of like the lack of numerals on the black dial for something different. The black 36 is an odd watch in a way with the pilot hands, but I understand the case is nicely done and the domed AR sapphire crystal gives it a nice appearance. 

For years I wore a Tag midsize with only 40mm lug-to-lug and was fine with it. It feels small now and doesn't get much wrist time. I have a Russian watch with 44mm lug-to-lug that fits just fine. And I have a 35.5 Stowa Antea KS on the way, but it wears large for its size and has a 44.5 lug-to-lug measurement.

I don't like chunky watches very much. 53mm lug-to-lug is the max I'm comfortable wearing, and 45-51mm is my sweet spot.


----------



## Clockwork Blue (Apr 19, 2011)

Other than "1925" on the dial, is there any difference between this cream 42 navy and the older cream 42 navy?


----------

